# WTF I just don't get it



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

To start I'm still waiting for a few places to pay for November. So today I get 2 checks in the mail for December. One is for HALF of what their invoice was and the other is for just over HALF. WTF arrrrrrrr. So I called and left a message with the one and actually talked to the other. She said she thought some was better than nothing and hoped to get the rest out the end of next week. Keep in mind invoices were HAND DELIVERED by me a month ago:crying:


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS (Jan 31, 2011)

I know myself have customers doing the same thing only paying half at times. When I receive half payments and its already pass the due date that shows on the bill I still call them and let them know that my X% charge on late payments still applies to the unpaid balance till the bills are payed up to date. Most get the money in after finding that out rather quickly.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

it's February
why are you still doing work for people who haven't paid for 3 months???????


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

If they are that far behind I would stop plowing for them.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

**** I just got a check today for November's leaf clean ups for an HOA...it's a joke


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Everybody now thinks its ok to pay bills late. Because everybody is having problems and doing it. Its a mindset that a lot of people are getting. The economy is bad, so they use it to their advantage.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

LoneCowboy;1228510 said:


> it's February
> why are you still doing work for people who haven't paid for 3 months???????





Lux Lawn;1228525 said:


> If they are that far behind I would stop plowing for them.





maelawncare;1229203 said:


> Everybody now thinks its ok to pay bills late. Because everybody is having problems and doing it. Its a mindset that a lot of people are getting. The economy is bad, so they use it to their advantage.


The two that still owe for November informed me about 2 weeks ago that their payments have changed. One said 45 business days and the other said 60 business days. Told them that wasn't/hasn't been (I've done the same accounts between 4-13yrs) the agreement they both basically told me take it or leave it. My contact person at the place that went to 60 apologized but said his hands are tied it's corporates call.

Everyone pays late but me I guess, everything I do is commercial it's not like poor homeowner getting an invoice for 10 times their house payment. What happens to the real little guy (I think I'm a little guy) that can't float the costs of doing business?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1229222 said:


> The two that still owe for November informed me about 2 weeks ago that their payments have changed. One said 45 business days and the other said 60 business days. Told them that wasn't/hasn't been (I've done the same accounts between 4-13yrs) the agreement they both basically told me take it or leave it. My contact person at the place that went to 60 apologized but said his hands are tied it's corporates call.
> 
> Everyone pays late but me I guess, everything I do is commercial it's not like poor homeowner getting an invoice for 10 times their house payment. What happens to the real little guy (I think I'm a little guy) that can't float the costs of doing business?


45 days is BS!! But 60 days is off the charts BS!! As long as you get paid I guess. I feel for ya, sometimes you're not calling the shots.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I do alot of work for a Division 1 University that is very well known, and they have gone to a 120 day payment cycle, and have flat out told me take it or leave it, and by the way we don't pay late fees for anyone or anything. I figure I don't have much choice. They graduate a couple hundred law students each year, and my lawyer probably doesn't stand a chance against an entire law department. They are good for about 40 grand a year, so I am just gonna deal with it.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

This year hasn't been to bad for us, but it does seem to happen alot. And sometimes it becomes a snowball effect...we get half payments from people, which means we can only make half payments to others, it sucks, but you do what needs to be done.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Cam.at.Heritage;1229368 said:


> This year hasn't been to bad for us, but it does seem to happen alot. And sometimes it becomes a snowball effect...we get half payments from people, which means we can only make half payments to others, it sucks, but you do what needs to be done.


Happened tome a few years ago. The snowball effect. Since then i have paid most my bills off and try to run a few grand in cash at all times. That way if someone is late, i have 30 days to pay bills with cash on hand. Gotta plan ahead.



NICHOLS LANDSCA;1229222 said:


> The two that still owe for November informed me about 2 weeks ago that their payments have changed. One said 45 business days and the other said 60 business days. Told them that wasn't/hasn't been (I've done the same accounts between 4-13yrs) the agreement they both basically told me take it or leave it. My contact person at the place that went to 60 apologized but said his hands are tied it's corporates call.
> 
> Everyone pays late but me I guess, everything I do is commercial it's not like poor homeowner getting an invoice for 10 times their house payment. What happens to the real little guy (I think I'm a little guy) that can't float the costs of doing business?


Yes it sucks. I used to never ask. But now every new commercial client i ask what their payment terms are. Most are 30 days, but a few are longer. Walgreens is 60days and Panera is 45 days, even though their 60 days out right now. Most others are 20 days, they have 30 days to pay before late fee. But most pay within the 30 day window so no late fees. You just have to plan ahead and have enough cash on hand to make sure you can cover things. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

If you have not....have your contract reviewed by a "good" attorney ! You control the payment process since you do the work. Make sure your contract has a "penalty" clause for late payment beyond the terms. If the customer does not like the terms then dont take them as a customer...tooo many times people get to the point of I will take it just to get the business....NO STOP grow some BALLS and stand your ground. If our customers go beyond 90days we start the collections process and they usually pay. 1st party collections has rules >FDCPA< but you have a right to get paid for services in a reasonable amount of time. Collection practices vary from state to state, check with an attorney whom practices collection law.

Bottom line ,,,, have a good attorney on retainer, know how to do collections and have an iron clad contract.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put payment terms in red in the middle of the bill.....net 30days, so much additional after that ie, 10% 45days, 15% over 45days


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

What I don't understand is, why do they think they will have more money in 60 days? They still have the same amount of bills coming in and going out. It doesn't matter if they pay right away or 60 days their bottom line will be the same at the end of the year.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1230017 said:


> What I don't understand is, why do they think they will have more money in 60 days? They still have the same amount of bills coming in and going out. It doesn't matter if they pay right away or 60 days their bottom line will be the same at the end of the year.


It's the snowball[no pun intended] effect.If they're a honorable company,that probably is true as they are projecting some serious income coming their way within that 60 day window. They maybe just don't have it until then.My largest client, First Student,the corporate entity being First America always signs my 30 day payment agreement every year but it's ALWAYS 45 days until I see a check.My local contact person seems always behind me and tells me they're hard pressed to get their money from the schools that they provide bus transportation to.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ha, still waiting for summer fert. and mowing checks from a well know maint. company. I have invoiced these people 3 or 4 times, talked to the accounts payable lady about 20 times and still waiting. Luckily its only about a couple hundred bucks but I could use it!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL..at least you got half of the bill.
I have one that owes me almost 3grand, they send me a check for 70 bucks..

2 weeks later I got one for 300 bucks. I guess they are going to nickle and dime the payment.

have another that just now realized they had to actually pay me after me sending them half dozen invoices saying the payment was late for 2 different invoices

I lost about a dozen lots the last snow as they have not paid me for work in Dec or the first week of Jan.

Cheaper on me, less fuel used. I can sleep later and do not have to be out in the cold spreading salt with a bucket since i killed my spreader.

Spring here yet?


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to work for a large company here (property management company, Canada wide), they would find any excuse not to pay on time. That way they could borrow money from me and hundreds of other suppliers at no charge. They must of had dedicated department staff to come up with all kinds of nonpayment schemes from we need proof of insurance, month before insurance would lapse, or we need you to refile your supplier info, or we need to update your security level. Plain BS, and I am glad not to be working for them.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1231337 said:


> They must of had dedicated department staff to come up with all kinds of nonpayment schemes .


People trying to justify there job or make a new position to fill in....

its that way for everything anymore and I wish it would stop.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a couple of properties that haven't paid me yet this season. I've spent close to 15k to service them, one of which I've had for 18 years. That property has a new manager, who happens to be a Mexican w/ unbelievably poor English...I can understand about every other word. He's from down south and is new to snow & ice. Lately he has been all of a sudden super critical about the plowing and salt...mainly because of the bill from December. In other words, he's digressing w/ hope that I'll adjust the bill. He plays games to the point of having different staff members call me and wake me up at odd hours, just to ask an odd question...I'm talking after midnight. What he doesn't know "yet" is that I'm personal friends w/ the regional managers, who are working diligently to get me paid...and inform me of his poor performance w/ the company. About a week ago, I about hit my breaking point w/ his harassing phone calls. His secretary called to tell me how upset he was, because I hadn't shown (they had about an inch of snow). I told her to get her memo pad out and write this down for him "When you F with my money, you F with my emotions, and right now I'm feeling a little unstable...the next time you call me the only words that I want to here from your mouth are I have your money." I haven't heard from him since, and they said they sent me 2 checks about 9 days ago. They still have not arrived.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ya I really don't think these people know what it costs to service their properties properly. I won't get into dollar amounts to service properties, but I pre buy 350ton of salt so I start out in the red technically.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1228458 said:


> To start I'm still waiting for a few places to pay for November. So today I get 2 checks in the mail for December. *One is for HALF of what their invoice was and the other is for just over HALF*. WTF arrrrrrrr. So I called and left a message with the one and actually talked to the other. She said she thought some was better than nothing and hoped to get the rest out the end of next week. Keep in mind invoices were HAND DELIVERED by me a month ago:crying:


Next snow fall plow half their lot. Thats all they are paying for I guess. Go back at a later date and do the rest. They seem to think it is acceptable.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I am telling you, everyone needs to start collecting there pay as soon as the lot is complete. Have to have someone wife maybe, drive around and collect the checks at all the properties as soon as they are complete or just after words.
If you do not get paid, have a loader/skid stear on stand by to put that snow right back in there front door.

I do not have any big properties, I do not have the equipment for it (1 truck w/plow) But next year, I am going to collect my check as soon as I get done, or I will be putting the snow in there front door!

Its BS to have to wait 2-3 months to get paid, I am sure that all there other vendors do not have to wait that long, so why should we?

This is why I sold my lawn business, If it comes down to it, I will keep my road clear and the 4 customers that pay on time every time and that is it. I need the income in the winter, but I do not want the headache of having to write letter after letter, warn of lawsuits and just plain hate when people owe me!


----------

